# Comic - A Cinderella Shinobi Story



## fortykoubuns (Oct 3, 2005)

Ummm....yah...I'm new here but I have lots and lots of Naruto fanart at my deviantart site: ADV...it's mostly Rock Lee stuff though...because I'm pretty obsessed....and crazy

Here are two pages of a comic I worked on called "A Cinderella Shinobi Story"...starring Naruto

*page 1*

*page 2*



the link to the rest of the pages....
ADV

....I hope you guys like ^^


----------



## Dark Legend Vampire (Oct 3, 2005)

That was quite funny. I saw the NarutoxSasuke thing coming.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2005)

That's really great   The Lee and Gai sensei parts were done really well and I love your drawing style 

Keep up the good work.  Do you take drawing requests? : D


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

That was hilarious and so so good . I cant wait to see more of your work. Very unique and appealing style =]

_Awww! Does Pochi think he's a kazekage?_ XD


----------



## Blue (Oct 5, 2005)

That's wonderfully done, and I realize how much work is put into even a short strip like this - you have mucho talent, please keep it up!


----------



## caust1c (Oct 5, 2005)

hahaha thats awesome!
goodstuff keep it up


----------



## Twizted (Oct 6, 2005)

Awsome stuff ;D


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 6, 2005)

That was great!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 7, 2005)

Lol...that was funny! everything about it was perfect!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 8, 2005)

This needs more attention, fantastic stuff.


----------



## n8dogg (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm not much into the gay stuff.  But it was funny!


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG!!!!!! That was awesome!!!!!!!!!  yay  that was funny, lol.


----------



## RabienRose (Oct 8, 2005)

haha that`s funny


----------



## Dyroness (Oct 8, 2005)

Gai groping Lee... priceless 
Awesome job!


----------



## Baka-san (Oct 8, 2005)

Heh, nice job.  You've got some great potential, and the plot is funny. ^_^ I love how you included every character in it.


----------



## fortykoubuns (Oct 8, 2005)

MechaTeapot said:
			
		

> That's really great   The Lee and Gai sensei parts were done really well and I love your drawing style
> 
> Keep up the good work.  Do you take drawing requests? : D




mmm....I take requests whenever I have the time to do them....I like to do them though...but I've never really gotten them before ^_^;


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 8, 2005)

fortykoubuns said:
			
		

> mmm....I take requests whenever I have the time to do them....I like to do them though...but I've never really gotten them before ^_^;


Oh, if you don't mind and if you have the time, I'd like to see you draw Neji (you knew that was coming XP)  I'll copy any of my anime DVD's for you >>


----------



## PATMAN (Oct 8, 2005)

<3 you  r0x! and omgosh!!! so ingenious i love j00


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 10, 2005)

bumping the greatness


----------



## Ah B (Oct 22, 2005)

It was...SO BEAUTIFUL! You rock!!


----------



## Mellow Maromi (Mar 26, 2006)

ZOMG! *faints* 'Twas awesome!   *huggles fortykoubuns*


----------



## Ruri (Mar 26, 2006)

This has to be one of the most awesome comics I've ever read. XDDDD  Your talent is amazing - keep it up! 

Moving to the Naruto fanworks section. ^_^


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 26, 2006)

That was freakin hilarious.


----------



## Sawako (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow, that was awesome!

How come i never saw this until now?


----------



## Dao (Mar 26, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAAHAH man your comic rock it was so hilarious! >w<

~daomoua2


----------



## Tsuuga (Mar 27, 2006)

This deserves to be animated!


----------



## Dommy (Mar 27, 2006)

Funny and interesting stuff. 

-
Keep it up.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 27, 2006)

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!! You've got soooooooo much talent in you! Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## Krossu (Apr 26, 2006)

That was really funny. A stepmother.....


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 26, 2006)

Lmao that was a crack up. I love ur style, all the sketches are done really nicely


----------



## az0r (Apr 27, 2006)

A FOR AWESOME i love it


----------



## J.J. FeKl (Apr 27, 2006)

Hahaha that was awesome...especially that last gag at the end!


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Fairy Gai-sensei  

*goes to read rest*


----------



## Haruka (Apr 27, 2006)

Lol, I lol'd every lol that was inside of me, lol.


----------



## im not a sasukefangirl (Apr 27, 2006)

that was sooo FUNNY! keep up the good work! i love how you made gai sensei and lee FAIRIES! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 27, 2006)

haha i loved it! it was so funny ^^


----------



## Nuriel (Apr 28, 2006)

omg I loved it!  Great job.


----------



## yukidomari (Apr 28, 2006)

too cute ^^;
fav'd you on dA and commented there so..


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 28, 2006)

Very Nice fantastic stuff.


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Apr 29, 2006)

Hehehe...that was funny


----------

